# repair plastic preformed pond?



## BV77

Anyone know the easiest, best and most reliable way to repair a 4" slice in the bottom of a preformed black plastic pond? I was given it free, but it has a cut in the bottom. It is not in the ground now and is very easy to get to both inside and outside.


----------



## Revolution1221

i cant remember exactly how to do it. i know you want to patch it on the inside with rubber cement but i dont know what was recommended to me to use for the patch itself. The water pressure in the pond actually keeps it sealed pretty tight.


----------



## emc7

Duct tape and epoxy? Put in a rubber pond liner?

http://www.backyardponds.com/advice/repairs.html


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

A rubber pond liner would be your best bet. They're not that expensive, but I caution you from using something like a blue plastic tarp. I tried that once - they have oils that released into the water immediately, and wore out - actually broke down and disentegrated within a year.
Trust me, having maintained several ponds, you do NOT want one that constantly leaks and you have to keep refilling - it's a real hassle and really bad for the fish constantly adding new (probably chlorinated) water all the time. If you go on vacation and it doesn't rain, you run the risk of it drying out.
If it's purely decorative, and you don't care if it dries out occasionally, use a patch or whatever "half measure" you think is best. If you plan on keeping any kind of fish in it, the responsible, "sure thing" is to use a pond liner.
Good luck to you!


----------



## blindkiller85

BV77 said:


> Anyone know the easiest, best and most reliable way to repair a 4" slice in the bottom of a preformed black plastic pond? I was given it free, but it has a cut in the bottom. It is not in the ground now and is very easy to get to both inside and outside.


For a DIY job I'd go with fiberglass and epoxy on the outside and silicone to seal and keep any chemicals from seeping.

Best bet is still a rubber pond liner, or any equivalent rubber piece used for fountain sealing in the plumbing world. Go ask around a plumbing supply house and they will hook you up. Relatively cheep, I think $10 per square yard


----------



## BV77

Thanks for the help and ideas. This will be an indoor pond in the corner of my fishroom. I plan on putting decrative blocks around the front and sides to block the view and surround the edges with house plants and ceiling lights for the plants. I had a friend to something similiar and it was a cool looking "tropical" corner. I got to do something for this red ear slider that I got for Xmas.


----------



## Revolution1221

that would be sweet. I had this guy in work one day picking out koi who cut the floor out in his living room and set in a HUGE pond right in the floor. had a water fall and everything. just make sure you get a mercury vapor bulb for the little turtle.


----------



## Obsidian

Oh man Bob it sounds like a really fun project! I want to see pictures along the way. And I want to see a pic of the turtle. I like turtles a lot


----------



## fishpondcoating

My suggestion is Pondpro2000. This one coat application will add an additional 10-15 years to your pond. Source: https://www.pondpro2000.com/epdm-pond-liner.php


----------

